# New Haswell Build



## jdhansen63 (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm planning to use a i7-4770S Haswell for my new HTPC build. 

This will be a do everything PC (stream video(Netflix, Youtube), play music, watch Bluray/DVD's, surf the internet, some light video editing, be my media server, MS office, ...). 

Originally I asked for some advice here:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/computers-htpc-media-servers/68452-haswell-not.html
and here:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/computers-htpc-media-servers/67959-upgrade-pc-new-build.html

I'm planning on these parts, but this is my first build, so feedback is appreciated:
- MS Windows 8 Pro
- Fractal Design Node 605 Case
- i7-4770S
- ASUS GRYPHON Z87
- SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD128BW 2.5" 128GB SSD
- 2 x Seagate Barracuda STBD3000100 3TB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive 
- 2 x 8GB CORSAIR Vengeance LP 16GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM
- LG Super-Multi Slim Blu-ray Burner SATA BT30N
- SeaSonic Platinum Series SS-400FL2 Active PFC F3 400W ATX12V Fanless 80 PLUS Platinum Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply
- 2 x Noctua NF-R8 PWM 80mm Case Fan 
- 1 x either Noctua NH-U9B or NH-L12 CPU Cooler

I'm really not familiar with power supplies, and which ones are good. How is this one? Is it compatible with everything else I have chosen. Is 400W too much/too little? I chose 400W so I could expand in the future (3rd HDD, video card, ram).

Will this come with all the cables I need to build the PC?

If anyone has this case, are the extra Noctua case fans/CPU cooler necessary?

Is the motherboard/CPU overkill for what I have in mind?

I assume not all bluray drives are equal. Is this one a good choice?

Thanks for any help.
Jason


----------



## DaPhault (May 1, 2012)

Hello. I think the motherboard is a good choice. Sure the Z87 is overkill, but you often need to buy an enthusiast chipset to get the better capacitors and other important components. However, you don't need an i7. The i7 is basically an i5 with hyperthreading, and given your use I don't think you'll need it. I'm running an i5-4670K, but to be honest, if the i3 had been released I probably would have gone with one of them instead.

You probably don't need 16 gigs of RAM, but it can't hurt. However, given you've opted for a Z87, I'd select some DDR3 2400 sticks verses the slower 1600 you've selected.

I would not use those Seagate hard drives, especially if this will be an always on machine or if you will be also using this box as file server (some may use the term NAS, but this isn't an appliance). Consider the WD Red's. The Red's are designed to be on 24x7 (those Seagates are spec'ed for 100 on days a year), have a better warranty, a longer mean time between failure, better time limited error recovery (and it's value is configurable), hardware vibration reduction (important when multiple drives share a cage), and higher load/unload cycles.

I have the same power supply in my HTPC, and it will be sufficient for you. I only use SeaSonic PSUs in my builds and have never been disappointed. However, given you case selection, I think I'd consider a SeaSonic that is not fan-less.

The 120mm fans included with the 605 case are somewhat lacking. Before adding the 80mm fans (noise), I'd replace the 120's right from the start and see how things go. Same with the CPU cooler; try the stock one and see how the temps sit. And if you're up for a little adventure, you can delid the CPU, as I have. Delidding is removing the heat spreader (the metal cap) from the carrier board so you can add your own (better) thermal past under it. The vice and hammer method is recommended. Not really for the faint of heart and those to want to retain the warranty. :bigsmile:

With slim optical drives, you need an adapter. Other than that you'll have all the cabling you'll need.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I agree about the consumer grade Seagate drives. I have had several fail over the past few years. In fact, when I buy a new PC if it has a Seagate drive in it, I clone it to a WD and take it out. I am sure that others have had good luck with them, just not me.

I am running some WD Reds in a NAS now, but they are too new to know about reliability.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

How much do you want to spend on the computer?


----------



## igor123 (Jul 17, 2013)

I have the 460w version of that PSU and works fine for me, but like you I don't have a graphics card yet. It will drive what you have just fine, but when looking for a graphics card later on you should watch out, probably not too much power headroom left so a low-power one would be needed. 

I went for an i5 haswell with 65w tdp, an even lower tdp-version would probably suffice as already mentioned. The upcoming I3s will have 5*** graphics which will have roughly double the pgu performance of the 46**.
I have a noctua cpu cooler but replaced the fan with a very silent one, it gets 40-50c now but thats ok since it's more silent than the usual ones. 

As for fans, if you go with a lower tdp cpu you need less cooling, and can use fewer and more silent fans. Since there is no GPU I'd say you can skip the 80mm ones (if having a less tdp cpu) and perhaps change the built in fans for others. Evaluate how much airflow you need, and then scythe has a gentle typhoon series that is very quiet at lower rpms, well below normal background noise in a normal silent room if going for the 500 or 800 rpm models for example (5 vs 9 db). Id rather add one or two more fan of those if possible, instead of using a normal "silent" fan at (15 or 18 db).


----------



## jdhansen63 (Nov 1, 2011)

DaPhault said:


> Hello. I think the motherboard is a good choice. Sure the Z87 is overkill, but you often need to buy an enthusiast chipset to get the better capacitors and other important components. However, you don't need an i7. The i7 is basically an i5 with hyperthreading, and given your use I don't think you'll need it. I'm running an i5-4670K, but to be honest, if the i3 had been released I probably would have gone with one of them instead.
> 
> You probably don't need 16 gigs of RAM, but it can't hurt. However, given you've opted for a Z87, I'd select some DDR3 2400 sticks verses the slower 1600 you've selected.
> 
> ...


Thanks for for the advice. However, I already have the Seagate drive, so I'm going to use it. I'm going to run the drives in a raid 1 configuration. I assume I should use the Seagate as the primary and get a WD red as the backup? I'm not home much, so the computer is off or in sleep most of the time. 

I'd been waffling between the i5 and i7, but assumed I should get the better since I could afford it. I'm interested in trying out some of the advanced video settings in JRiver MC. 

Are there any good external PSU that you would recommend? Then I wouldn't have to worry about the heat from that in the case.


----------



## jdhansen63 (Nov 1, 2011)

chashint said:


> How much do you want to spend on the computer?


I started out with a budget of ~$1000, but it has grown to ~$1500.


----------



## jdhansen63 (Nov 1, 2011)

igor123 said:


> I have the 460w version of that PSU and works fine for me, but like you I don't have a graphics card yet. It will drive what you have just fine, but when looking for a graphics card later on you should watch out, probably not too much power headroom left so a low-power one would be needed.
> 
> I went for an i5 haswell with 65w tdp, an even lower tdp-version would probably suffice as already mentioned. The upcoming I3s will have 5*** graphics which will have roughly double the pgu performance of the 46**.
> I have a noctua cpu cooler but replaced the fan with a very silent one, it gets 40-50c now but thats ok since it's more silent than the usual ones.
> ...


Any idea when the new i3/i5's with 5*** graphics will be released?

How do Scythe typhoons compare to Noctua fans? Where the HTPC is going will have little natural air flow.


----------



## igor123 (Jul 17, 2013)

Sorry, I don't know the release date for the haswells with 52** graphics, I have a vague memory about a rumor about early fall, but I don't know. Maybe google has some newer rumors =)

About the fans, I guess you can look at the air throughput specs and compare them. Since they have a pretty low rpm they are of course not very powerful in that aspect, not like the Noctua. 

In my HTPC I have the 460w version of that PSU, a 65w haswell, an SSD, 4x4gb ram, motherboard, and a bluray and nothing else. I use 3 of the 500rpm fans for the chassis, and the 800 rpm version on the CPU cooler. The HTPC is in a closed enclosure with about 5cm space on each side of the HTPC chassis, and I get the 40-50c CPU temp depending on load, so you decide if that seems good enough according to your conditions. I haven't hade any extreme load, or done any detailed measurements since it's all kind of under construction and I have a lot of other things right now, but thats what I know so far. 

Good luck!


----------

